

A launch page evolution - sadtaf
http://blog.boolt.in/post/78020347127/launch-page-evolution

======
senobar
I have a question : did any body have an experience of making a customized
launch page?cause i wanna know is that better use some services like launch
rock or do something like what they've done?

------
hope1985
This effort is bravely. But you have strong competitors like :
[https://www.smore.com](https://www.smore.com)

------
bijbij
Your rudimentary discussion about launch page have not any point for me.

